# Massey 35 serial number question



## Ckinser1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I just bought a 35 industrial model.it has a odd number of digits. The serial number reads as follows UGM656000431 I know what the guy and the m stand for but I don't have a clue as to the year. Any help would be great. It looks like a 63 or 64


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 24, 2015)

did some searching and found a post on another forum about the same thing,looks like they made a turf and a utility model.

```
After referencing the production and serial number tables in my Massey Legacy-volume two I found that they list a 'turf special' and '35 utility' with these serial numbers:


 1962 turf (gas) 656000001-656000105
 1963 turf (gas) 656000150-656000614
 1964 turf (gas) 656000615-656000892

 1962 utility (diesel) 655000003-655000240
 1962 utility (gas) 655000001-655000236
 1963 utility 655000279-655001253
 1964 utility 655001254-655001754
```
original post here

```
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/massey-ferguson-classic-vintage/298291-massey-ferguson-35-industrial-mystery.html
```


----------



## Ckinser1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank u so much. It makes sense as the tractor is twice as fast as my 135.


----------

